# F***ING PAUL MC CARTNEY (strong language)



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

He is really irritating me these days! he's hired out the millenium dome for Â£250 000 so he can practice his up and coming world tour... fair enough.. if u got more sense then money you'd probably do the same thing.

BUT I LIVE OPPOSITE THE FU*ING DOME AND THAT **** WAKES ME UP EVERY MORNING AND KEEPS ME UP EVERY FU*ING NIGHT WITH HIS SONGS!!!! :x

i have exams to prepare for in 10 days and i cant FU*ING CONCENTRATE worst thing is he is singing songs i havent even heard of!! (penelope smth? long and windy road?)

The BEATLES were *before *my time and frankly, if sum one aint rapping i aint intrested! He was told by the council to keep noise levels down to 92 db!! and the FU**ER hasnt listened! I Just had to ring up the EPA again and re-complain! :x

and to be honest, he CANT SING 4 SHIT!! :evil: [smiley=furious3.gif]

if i FAIL these EXAMS im guna SUE!!

(sorry if i have offended any beatles fans, if you want a free concert PM me and i'll tell you exactly where u can park up and listen to him until your ears bleed) :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

he's a wrinkly old cnut.

why can't he practise in his own studio or his own backgarden, or better still, fuck off and die...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nil,

By way of compensation, send me your address and I will send you a double album of rapping music ( Thicker than Water ) I ordered it by mistake, was supposed to be the sound track to a surfing film of the same name by Jack Johnson...!

Warning ...every other word is Phuck (what ever that means...)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

now theres explosions and things going off!!!

SO LOUD!!! even louder now!!

maybe he read my post!

jon: cheers mate, will PM you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks, maybe if you have any 1970's rock music you dont want..... :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Is he doing the frog chorus?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you hate fucking Paul McCartney - don't fuck him.

Simple. :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i have exams to prepare for in 10 days and i cant FU*ING CONCENTRATE worst thing is he is singing songs i havent even heard of!! (penelope smth? long and windy road?)
> and to be honest, he CANT SING 4 SHIT!! :evil: [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> if i FAIL these EXAMS im guna SUE!!


What exams are you taking??

GCSE's? A Level's???!

Can't be doing to badly for yourself old chap driving a TT and living opposite the dome.

Agreed though about hiring the Dome, what a waste of money. Why can't he practise at home or in a recording studio?

Surely, he's got the latter.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > i have exams to prepare for in 10 days and i cant FU*ING CONCENTRATE worst thing is he is singing songs i havent even heard of!! (penelope smth? long and windy road?)
> ...


im doing a postgraduate qualification, MFDS (Member of Faculty Of Dental Surgery) part a... problem with my career is that the exams never ever stop


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

hopfully he will loose his voice, and they will put someone else in his place at glastonbury.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Agreed though about hiring the Dome, what a waste of money. Why can't he practise at home or in a recording studio?


Major bands do a full 'dress rehearsal' including the PA system, lights, effects and even the pyrotechnics. It needs a huge space.

And Â£250,000 is probably his daily earnings from the back catalogue -- although his record company no doubt pays. 

Mark


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I have the 'pleasure' of working in a building near the dome. The noise has been disturbing my lunch breaks recently. Yesterday, those bangs you mention, were fireworks going off.

Ahhh well, I suppose it could have been worse. It could have been that cnut Eminem rapping all day long :evil: :evil: :evil: :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You have the pleasure to hear Paul singing for you FOC and you don't like it? :roll: 

Why don' t you use ear plugs? Or put headphones with your kind of music. Or study at your practise.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh oh , here we go again...

PaulS verses Vlastan !

Gentlemen seconds out , round one ..........................


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Oh oh , here we go again...
> 
> PaulS verses Vlastan !
> 
> Gentlemen seconds out , round one ..........................


eh??

I think Vlastan is referring to Paul McCartney.

Anyway, I agree with Vlastan. The answer is simple - put earplugs in or don't listen :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> He is really irritating me these days! he's hired out the millenium dome for Â£250 000 so he can practice his up and coming world tour... fair enough.. if u got more sense then money you'd probably do the same thing.
> 
> BUT I LIVE OPPOSITE THE FU*ING DOME AND THAT **** WAKES ME UP EVERY MORNING AND KEEPS ME UP EVERY FU*ING NIGHT WITH HIS SONGS!!!! :x
> 
> ...


can't you just "let it be"


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> if u got more sense then money you'd probably do the same thing.
> 
> Well he has got a lot of money .... so if he's got more sense than money you've proved he's a f****ing genius!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

it could be worse - could be going on 'Eight days a week' :roll:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> it could be worse - could be going on 'Eight days a week' :roll:


Is he still at the Dome? I heard he finished Yesterday and is Back in The USSR


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

When does he 'get back' then ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal,

Stay away from the sun.  What PaulS had to do with this?

Of course I was referring to Paul McCartney. :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> He is really irritating me these days! he's hired out the millenium dome for Â£250 000 so he can practice his up and coming world tour... fair enough.. if u got more sense then money you'd probably do the same thing.
> 
> BUT I LIVE OPPOSITE THE FU*ING DOME AND THAT **** WAKES ME UP EVERY MORNING AND KEEPS ME UP EVERY FU*ING NIGHT WITH HIS SONGS!!!! :x
> 
> ...


He should "get back" (to where he once belonged) :roll:

Maybe you should just "live and let die" :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

maybe he is just going to Mull it over.i think you should offer the pipes of piece,after all if he is so shit the band will be on the run.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps they will take a 'Jet' then...[/b]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

haa haa haa very funny guys! :roll:

lets hope today was the last day of punishment!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Paul M is a well old!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Just be thankful it isn't Busted.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> When does he 'get back' then ?


"Yesterday"?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Very intellectual :wink:

Lets just hope you don't start writing his lyrics in your exams


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

the old fool... who the hell does he think he is... John Lennon... sod off u idiot.. "the girl is mine" how can u steal the only girl MJ ever had... out of order Paul..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> haa haa haa very funny guys! :roll:
> 
> lets hope today was the last day of punishment!


What, 'Yesterday' ? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > haa haa haa very funny guys! :roll:
> ...


I'm sure I already made that joke. Oh well, good enough to be repeated, I guess


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Damn you Jampott. Foiled again. That'll teach me to not read the whole thread before coming over all pithy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....I just couldn't find a way to work a 'Norwegian Wood' pun in.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Remember Dr Parmar, Happiness is a warm gun :wink:


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I would be thrilled to listen to Macca FOC...but then I am a great fan of him and the Beatles and proud of it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Life would be so much quieter if he'd been a "Paperback Writer"...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Life would be so much quieter if he'd been a "Paperback Writer"...


or, indeed, a Walrus...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont worry Tim, It wont be long......... 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Well he has got a lot of money .... so if he's got more sense than money you've proved he's a f****ing genius!


He's certainly not a "fool on a hill" :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just seen the local village hooker - Polythene Pam - walking past. :roll:

Graham


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I've just seen the local village hooker - Polythene Pam - walking past. :roll:
> 
> Graham


Doesn't count - Lennon song!

:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just slightly off topic but I went to school with his wife until she ran away a mine of useless info I am


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i dont know whats worse, Pauls singing, or all your terrible jokes :lol:

he was quite today


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Poor taste but made me chuckle anyway.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=26224


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Can someone report this to the spelling police :roll: :



Dr_Parmar said:


> he was quite today


Quite what? Quite quiet?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I've just seen the local village hooker - Polythene Pam - walking past. :roll:
> 
> Graham





s3_lurker said:


> Doesn't count - Lennon song!


Graham - it was probably Rita, checking her parking meter :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Can someone report this to the spelling police :roll: :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybodys an expert :roll:


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

No, everybody*'s* an expert 

Having said that, I suspect you know more about impacted wisdom teeth and root canal work than me ...

Mark


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

misrule said:


> No, everybody*'s* an expert
> 
> Having said that, I suspect you know more about impacted wisdom teeth and root canal work than me ...
> 
> Mark


I'm scared to reply to anyone now... :roll:


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

The spelling police are taking over. 

Don't worry, I was only being a smartarse.

Mark


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> BUT I LIVE OPPOSITE THE FU*ING DOME AND THAT **** WAKES ME UP EVERY MORNING AND KEEPS ME UP EVERY FU*ING NIGHT WITH HIS SONGS!!!!


I read in the papers last week that he was giving away tickets to his neighbours and others who had complained about the noise levels.

You'd better get your name on the list. :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ooooh!! wheres the list?


----------

